# Looking for one special little girl rat in Central NJ



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

We have room in our home and heart for only one more rattie girl to eventually become the companion for our current family pet rat. There are so many wonderful ratties out there that need homes, that we hate to be so picky. But when you can only have one more... well, I suppose trying to start out with the right candidate will make everyone's life easier in the long run.

So if you have an accidental litter this is what we are looking for:

Age: Just weaned. The younger the better.

Eye color: Brown or black. Red and ruby are unfortunately out.

Fur color: White with tan or light color cap, or similar light color pattern is fine, Dark brown, black or natural rat color is not good. 

Markings: Blazes and unusual markings are desireable.

Fur, Ears, tail, etc.: Deformities or features that would in any way handicap the animal are unacceptable.

Note: We have a family member who is rodent phobic to consider. The less our new girl looks like a wild or "scarey" rat, the less intimidating she will be and the easier everyone's life will be.

Adult Size: Our current rattie girl is one pound, she's a sweetie with people, but can get pushy with other ratties. It would help our new girl if she comes from solid "big boned" stock.

Health: Active, good health and mite free. 

Temperment: Although it's hard to know much about a rat pup at such a young age, we would expect our new little girl to be personable, outgoing and inquisitive.

Naturally, we'll be happy to introduce you to our current rattie so you can see how well your baby will be cared for. 

Thank you!


----------

